# PDF Page turning software - Free?



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi There,

I'm looking for some software to convert many PDF files that I have, so that you can turn the pages (like a book). I know that the software is out there, and I know its just a plugin you need, however, I can't seem to find it cheap anywhere and it seems to be costing me about £2.50 a page minimum. I want to actually find some software or a plugin (hopefully for free) that will allow me to do this.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Regards


Lewis


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The latest version of the free program PrimoPDF ( http://www.primopdf.com/ ) is supposed to have a feature that allows you to add PDF files to the PDF file that it generates. I am still using an older version that does not have that feature and so have never tested it.

EDIT: I just uninstalled the old version of PrimoPDF and installed the latest version. The only way that I could find to combine PDF files was to open the first desired PDF file in Acrobat Reader and "Print" it to a new PDF file. Each file I wanted to add required that I also open it in Acrobat Reader and then Print to the same file newly created file with PrimoPDF with an append option. Not an easy way but it worked.


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> The latest version of the free program PrimoPDF ( http://www.primopdf.com/ ) is supposed to have a feature that allows you to add PDF files to the PDF file that it generates. I am still using an older version that does not have that feature and so have never tested it.
> 
> EDIT: I just uninstalled the old version of PrimoPDF and installed the latest version. The only way that I could find to combine PDF files was to open the first desired PDF file in Acrobat Reader and "Print" it to a new PDF file. Each file I wanted to add required that I also open it in Acrobat Reader and then Print to the same file newly created file with PrimoPDF with an append option. Not an easy way but it worked.


Does it create the page turning effect though?

Because thats really what I want, just a program that I can use on my seperate PDF documents that creates the effect that its like a book where the pages turn...

Regards

Lewis


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

LewisSellers said:


> Does it create the page turning effect though?


I totally misread your post this morning. That will teach not to try to think without having my first cup of coffee in the morning. I had thought you were looking for a way to combine single multiple PDF files into a single PDF file that the reader could page through. As far as I know a PDF file allows jumping between pages but does not do any kind of animation or sound effects.

I believe that you would need to convert your PDF files into shockwave files to get those page effects. I am not at all familiar with Shockwave file creation.


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmmm, if that is the case, does anyone know where I can get a plugin for that?

Cheers!

Lewis


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i dont think there is a free program for that... that is getting into animation... its almost turning it into a 3d model of sorts... hm... i dont know if you could do that with out rendering each page in a 3d program...why do you want to do this? does it have to be a movie that auto turns or do you just liek the effect?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

LewisSellers said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm looking for some software to convert many PDF files that I have, so that you can turn the pages (like a book). I know that the software is out there, and I know its just a plugin you need, however, I can't seem to find it cheap anywhere and it seems to be costing me about £2.50 a page minimum. I want to actually find some software or a plugin (hopefully for free) that will allow me to do this.
> 
> ...


Hai,
Cannon printers like as Pixma 3000 and above have possibilities to print both pages of paper and also from end to the first page. You can print directly from acrobat and in printer properties, page setup, duplex printing & reverse order. Belive you me, works excellent. Just put the paper in the printer and look.

Sorry I missed the point. You need something like as slide show with transitions. i will looking for.


----------



## 1Earth (Jul 22, 2008)

There are a few options for free page turning software out there, it depends on what you're looking for.

I worked for a hotel and we published a resort mag that started to attract wider interest, so we also had to have it hosted. Issuu.com is the answer - the only trouble with them is that you have to upload all you pages in only 1 PDF file.

That mag was a 16 page A3 publication, so the file was quite heavy. But once it's converted, it works beautifully. It has quite a few features, considering it's free, plus the text can be searched and hit by search engines while inside the PDF, which is great for exposure.

Go straight to issuu.com or read more on this post that I did on my blog.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

What is the purpose of having an animated page turn looking thing on a pdf? Are you doing presentations? There's better software out there than acrobat for presentations...


----------

